# Disappointed



## lesley from Chelmsford (Nov 7, 2016)

disappointed in myself today...this mornings BG read 9.7 urine strip was normal..so pleased with my self...then had breakfast a small bowl of oat so simple after 2 hrs BG shot up to 16.4 and urine went to its highest. I've done so well the past week now I feel I've let myself down..so now I'm drinking loads of water and cups of ginger tea.


----------



## Jonsi (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi Lesley ...don't feel you've let yourself down ...just think of it as a learning exercise. think about what else you had with the porridge? Toast mebbe? Some fruit to make the porridge taste nicer? Perhaps that's the culprit.
Just don't think of it as a defeat, just another opportunity to get it better next time


----------



## lesley from Chelmsford (Nov 7, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> Hi Lesley ...don't feel you've let yourself down ...just think of it as a learning exercise. think about what else you had with the porridge? Toast mebbe? Some fruit to make the porridge taste nicer? Perhaps that's the culprit.
> Just don't think of it as a defeat, just another opportunity to get it better next time


It had strawberrys and banana already in it..I should of known really....I won't be having that again...so now I'm stuck to what can I have.


----------



## Jonsi (Nov 7, 2016)

Dried fruits are like tiny sugar bombs ...although it's Fructose and not Glucose it's still a sugar and your body is obviously picking up on it. I like my porridge plain but I know one forum member says she puts vanilla paste into her porridge to make it taste nicer. It's all down to personal preference really ...and reading the labels


----------



## lesley from Chelmsford (Nov 7, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> Dried fruits are like tiny sugar bombs ...although it's Fructose and not Glucose it's still a sugar and your body is obviously picking up on it. I like my porridge plain but I know one forum member says she puts vanilla paste into her porridge to make it taste nicer. It's all down to personal preference really ...and reading the labels


Yes I've think I've learnt my lesson lol...vanilla paste now that's sounds good I will try that thank you jonsi.


----------



## khskel (Nov 7, 2016)

Have you tried Quaker Oats original 'Super Goodness' porridge?


----------



## Owen (Nov 7, 2016)

lesley from Chelmsford said:


> disappointed in myself today...this mornings BG read 9.7 urine strip was normal..so pleased with my self...then had breakfast a small bowl of oat so simple after 2 hrs BG shot up to 16.4 and urine went to its highest. I've done so well the past week now I feel I've let myself down..so now I'm drinking loads of water and cups of ginger tea.


Flahavans, been on it for three years now, sweetened with blueberries or strawberries, a sprinkle of cinnamon or ginger. Can't guarantee it will work for you but worth a try.


----------



## lesley from Chelmsford (Nov 7, 2016)

Owen said:


> Flahavans, been on it for three years now, sweetened with blueberries or strawberries, a sprinkle of cinnamon or ginger. Can't guarantee it will work for you but worth a try.


Thank you Owen will look out for it


----------



## lesley from Chelmsford (Nov 7, 2016)

khskel said:


> Have you tried Quaker Oats original 'Super Goodness' porridge?


No but will try it


----------



## Martin Canty (Nov 7, 2016)

Another learning experience eh? You could try blueberry instead on the strawberry & banana..... Was the porridge instant? That'll make a difference (bad) vs real porridge....


----------



## lesley from Chelmsford (Nov 7, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> Another learning experience eh? You could try blueberry instead on the strawberry & banana..... Was the porridge instant? That'll make a difference (bad) vs real porridge....


It was one you put in the microwave


----------



## Owen (Nov 7, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> Another learning experience eh? You could try blueberry instead on the strawberry & banana..... Was the porridge instant? That'll make a difference (bad) vs real porridge....


Flahavans can be done either way. They were featured on tv a few years ago, the best quality porridge I have ever had and as good as it gets for carb content and release. A bag lasts me about two months and it gives both metric and American measures, which is good because i prefer using cups.


----------



## Ljc (Nov 7, 2016)

No you haven't let yourself down at all. This D lark sure keeps us on our toes. When I have porridge Its the ordinary  Quaker Oats , 3 or 4 minutes in the microwave and it's done to a T.  personally I don't even add sweetener but I might try adding  Vanilla or perhaps cinnamon.


----------



## Martin Canty (Nov 7, 2016)

lesley from Chelmsford said:


> It was one you put in the microwave


Ah, that'll be a lot more refined than the stuff you have to cook for hours..... The price of convenience

I wouldn't be disappointed, you are learning (as we all are).... Think of it as a win


----------



## Lilian (Nov 7, 2016)

Did you look on the label of oats so simple - it might have some sugar in it and don't forget to look at the total carbs?.   A lot of these 'manufactured' foods do.   Slimming World recommend the plain one but NOT any of the others, probably because they have a higher carbohydrate content.   As said above don't kick yourself over this.   This is how you learn.  You cannot beat real oats.   If you are in a hurry in the morning you can soak the oats over night and zap in the microwave in the morning.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 7, 2016)

Porridge seems to spike some and not others!


----------



## Martin Canty (Nov 7, 2016)

Lilian said:


> If you are in a hurry in the morning you can soak the oats over night and zap in the microwave in the morning


That's what we used to do....... Only had porridge a few times since DX (and didn't have the support of this forum) & was not impressed with the numbers but it was probably down tp the agave sweetener... Time to test.... Oh.... Purged the porridge


----------



## lesley from Chelmsford (Nov 7, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> Ah, that'll be a lot more refined than the stuff you have to cook for hours..... The price of convenience
> 
> I wouldn't be disappointed, you are learning (as we all are).... Think of it as a win


Thank you martin


----------



## lesley from Chelmsford (Nov 7, 2016)

Lilian said:


> Did you look on the label of oats so simple - it might have some sugar in it and don't forget to look at the total carbs?.   A lot of these 'manufactured' foods do.   Slimming World recommend the plain one but NOT any of the others, probably because they have a higher carbohydrate content.   As said above don't kick yourself over this.   This is how you learn.  You cannot beat real oats.   If you are in a hurry in the morning you can soak the oats over night and zap in the microwave in the morning.


No I didn't look how stupid of me


----------



## lesley from Chelmsford (Nov 7, 2016)

Ljc said:


> No you haven't let yourself down at all. This D lark sure keeps us on our toes. When I have porridge Its the ordinary  Quaker Oats , 3 or 4 minutes in the microwave and it's done to a T.  personally I don't even add sweetener but I might try adding  Vanilla or perhaps cinnamon.


Thank you Ljc


----------



## Lilian (Nov 7, 2016)

lesley from Chelmsford said:


> No I didn't look how stupid of me


No, not stupid.  No negative thinking only positive   After a time it becomes a habit but at the moment you are still in the adjustment stage.


----------



## lesley from Chelmsford (Nov 7, 2016)

Lilian said:


> No, not stupid.  No negative thinking only positive   After a time it becomes a habit but at the moment you are still in the adjustment stage.


I've certainly learnt my lesson


----------



## Ljc (Nov 7, 2016)

lesley from Chelmsford said:


> I've certainly learnt my lesson


Don't worry bout it k, you're still learning, having said that Several of us inc me were in the idiots room yesterday, accidents , hypos because we'd done something stupid.  You name it we managed it yesterday, it was getting embarrassing lol.


----------

